# Should I help this teacher with her goldfish tank?



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Today I was walking around inside school after school today. All of a sudden I saw a small aquarium with 3 comet goldfish. I was like what?? So I asked her( Well I wrote it on paper because I'm trying to break a world record on having water in my mouth for a really long time but anyway..) What size tank is this? She said it was a 15 gallon. Should I ask her tommorow if she knows about cycling a tank and how to really tank care of the tank?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I would tell her, BLAHGAMBAKLEDOMOPHA. Naa jk. I would help her. She would need informed.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Is it a new tank, or one that she's had running for months with no problems?

In a more important note, just what IS the world record for holding water in your mouth? How will you sleep?


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to know that as well ^^^^


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Well first of all about the water thing. I got in trouble. My mom yelled at me and said she doesn't want me to act stupid again because I act silly when I'm at school. She said I should be in a mental institution or something.. So I swallow the water in my mouth.

Well I talked to her yesterday without water in my mouth. lol And she looked interested about cycling a tank. So I told her what it is and she didn't know all of those things. She ask me questions about my tank like did I have a tank, and I told her its a 10 gallon. I reconmend her some fish forums, but I forgot to mention this one. Sorry guys.  She said her students will be interested to be on the fish forum website( I should mention this one too) and she says she mention me in it too. I gave her my name which is "Olivia" Thats right..my name is Olivia.  Also, she said that the goldfish were actually feeder fish. She had the 15 gallon tank a couple of years now and a student gave her the tank because he/she didn't want it anymore. I told her if you have any questions, find me. She said "Thank you"

So yeah. I hope she got a little something out of it...


----------

